# Remington SPR310



## BassTracker (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi, new to site,looks great. Question just got a Rem SPR 310 from Dicks, great price $399. Can I use magnum shells? 8)


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Basstracker! Yes you can as long as they are 3". I have 2 Spartan shotguns (Side by sides - 12 & 16ga) I really like them. They are a bit heavy for there gauges, but these are very reliable guns and built like a brick S-house!! I have been using my 16ga for all my upland hunting this season, and this gun has performed extreamly well.

I made some improvments to my guns by doing the following:

a) Refinished the stock - these guns have some nice wood under the factory finish

b) Cleaned the action - you will find alot of gunk in it.

c) Get some after market choke tubes - the ones that come with it are not the best, they don't pattern well (at least mine didn't).

One thing I would advise you on is don't shoot steel thru your tubes except for the Cyl or Imp Cyl tubes.

Hope this helped you out, if you have any more questions just let me know. I think you'll be very happy with your Spartan

Good Luck!!!!

Greg


----------

